# Freezing chili rellenos?



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Can you? I'm drowning in Anaheims, and I still have quite a few I roasted and canned last year. I was thinking of making chili rellenos and freezing them for later in the year. Can it be done??


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont know about freezing those but I make burritos all the time and freeze...


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

My favorite Mexican food place pulls theirs out of the freezer and cook it right in front of me. It can be done.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Give freezing them a try. We love them. Last year we roasted them,chopped then dehydrated and use as needed in all kinds of meals


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, you certainly can. I also roast, peel, and freeze peppers for making rajas.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

We freeze a lot of poblano peppers but just the peppers themselves. We stuff ours with cheese only and the cheese has a tendency to get very chewy if frozen.


----------

